# BLUBBERELLA on The Movie Channel Last Nite!



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 15, 2012)

Comcast bumped me off:goodbye: The Movie Channel up here if I don't pay an additional Subscription Fee so I was shall we say spared:blush: from the guilty pleasure:eat2: of seeing Lindsay Hollister:smitten: kicking Nazi butt... my cable-guide informed me that Uwe Boll portrays Hitler:shocked: in this opus in its completed form. After GET SMART came out 3 or 4 yrs back, I FB'ed Lindsay about portraying Dimensia some day~ and she was stoked! This may:doh: have weakened her resistance to Herr Boll's clutches... We shall see, at least when it shows up on Showtime.:happy:


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 15, 2012)

What?


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 15, 2012)

Translation: 



Ned Sonntagg said:


> A movie called "Blubberella" (directed by infamous hack, Uwe Boll) aired last night on a movie channel (possibly even THE Movie Channel), but Comcast took my movie channels so I missed it.
> 
> It had Lindsay Hollister, a fairly successful BBW actress (Get Smart, Nip/Tuck), playing a badass BBW warrior that kicks Hitler's ass. Who wouldn't want to see this? I actually Facebooked her once and asked her if she wanted to portray a character of my creation in a hypothetical adaptation. She seemed stoked.
> 
> Maybe I'll catch this "Blubberella" some time in the future.


----------



## rickydaniels (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I just watched the trailer on youtube! I really wanna see it!


----------



## musicman (Mar 15, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> Translation:
> 
> Originally Posted by Ned Sonntagg
> A movie called "Blubberella" (directed by infamous hack, Uwe Boll) aired last night on a movie channel (possibly even THE Movie Channel), but Comcast took my movie channels so I missed it.
> ...



Congratulations on the first known Ned-to-English translation, Coyote! Your post may become as famous as the Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 15, 2012)

Coyote wild has just accomplished the impossible. We are truly not worthy. :bow:


----------



## mango (Mar 16, 2012)

*Caught the last 5 or so minutes of it.

Looked below D-grade in quality.

'Nuff said.


*


----------



## Mathias (Mar 16, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> Translation:



Much appreciated.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 16, 2012)

mango said:


> *Caught the last 5 or so minutes of it.
> 
> Looked below D-grade in quality.
> 
> ...



I didn't even have to see it to know that. It's Uwe Boll. Quality is not in his vocabulary.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 16, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I didn't even have to see it to know that. It's Uwe Boll. Quality is not in his vocabulary.



I guess he is not into being historically actuate either. 

He claims that the movie based in Poland during the Nazi occupation, yet it looks like modern day LA. 

He even gives Hollister a mac laptop, with I assume is high speed internet, so she can do a e-harmony joke. Really!?!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 17, 2012)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I guess he is not into being historically actuate either.
> 
> He claims that the movie based in Poland during the Nazi occupation, yet it looks like modern day LA.
> 
> He even gives Hollister a mac laptop, with I assume is high speed internet, so she can do a e-harmony joke. Really!?!


 Sounds like my kind o' scenario:wubu:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 17, 2012)

musicman said:


> Congratulations on the first known Ned-to-English translation, Coyote! Your post may become as famous as the Rosetta Stone.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2012)

Ned,

I watched this show that night. I am an avid horror film admirer and to have one with a fat girl heroine demanded my attention. Unfortunately, I was only able to catch about 20 minutes of screen time. I keep falling asleep while watching this turkey. It wasn't even funny! If I was mad - I would have stayed awake. I was just BORED. Plus, the kissing and face sucking scenes between BLUBBERELLA and her BF were stomach churning. The old boy was drooling like a Saint Bernard - yuke! 

I did check Wiki on this turkey and did find some interesting facts (see below).

*Blubberella is a 2011 film by German director Uwe Boll, to be released on DVD and Blu-ray at the end of July* 2011. The plot revolves around an obese dhampir superhero, set in Nazi Europe.* This film was shot simultaneously with BloodRayne 3: The Third Reich*. Lindsay Hollister plays Blubberella with director Uwe Boll appearing as Adolf Hitler.* The entire movie is a scene-for-scene spoof of BloodRayne 3: The Third Reich with most of the same cast and crew. *The movie co-stars Brendan Fletcher, Michael Paré, Clint Howard, Willam Belli, and Safiya Kaygin playing the exact same characters they played in BloodRayne 3.

*I have a question for Ned . . .Is BLUBBERELLA one of the characters you created in your drawings? Did they use any of your work to model any of the cartoon characters in the move?* Thanks in advance for the info - M2M


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 17, 2012)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I guess he is not into being historically actuate either.
> 
> He claims that the movie based in Poland during the Nazi occupation, yet it looks like modern day LA.
> 
> He even gives Hollister a mac laptop, with I assume is high speed internet, so she can do a e-harmony joke. Really!?!



It's about a BBW that kick's Hitler's ass. I'm pretty sure we can assume this is not a documentary...


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2012)

If you have TMC or can record it, here are some showings of BLUBBERELLA in the next week or so (if you feel compelled to watch it).

Sun 3/18 - 5 AM CT on TMC west

Sun 3/18 - 2 AM CT on TMC east 

Sun 3/25 - 11 PM CT on TMC east

Mon 3/28 - 1:20 AM CT on TMCX HD


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2012)

moore2me said:


> If you have TMC or can record it, here are some showings of BLUBBERELLA in the next week or so (if you feel compelled to watch it).
> 
> Sun 3/18 - 5 AM CT on TMC west
> 
> ...


The power of Christ compels me not to.

Oh who the hell am I fooling...the power of good taste compels me not to.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 18, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> It's about a BBW that kick's Hitler's ass. I'm pretty sure we can assume this is not a documentary...



Neither was the Rambo or Bond movies, but they did not go into the absurd. 

Which is why the fourth Indy film was a joke. They crossed the line by having him escape an atomic bomb by hiding in a fridge.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 18, 2012)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Neither was the Rambo or Bond movies, but they did not go into the absurd.
> 
> Which is why the fourth Indy film was a joke. They crossed the line by having him escape an atomic bomb by hiding in a fridge.



"Nuked the fridge" has somewhat replaced "jumped the shark" as the point when something hits the absurdly stupid wall.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 18, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Ned,
> 
> I watched this show that night. I am an avid horror film admirer and to have one with a fat girl heroine demanded my attention. Unfortunately, I was only able to catch about 20 minutes of screen time. I keep falling asleep while watching this turkey. It wasn't even funny! If I was mad - I would have stayed awake. I was just BORED. Plus, the kissing and face sucking scenes between BLUBBERELLA and her BF were stomach churning. The old boy was drooling like a Saint Bernard - yuke!
> 
> ...


 Ummm Blubberella closely:doh: resembles 'Dimensia' who started showing up in printDIMZ:bow: around 1990... D is a 'Fat Wonder Woman' but doesn't LOOK:smitten: that much like WW...:batting::huh:


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2012)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Ummm Blubberella closely:doh: resembles 'Dimensia' who started showing up in printDIMZ:bow: around 1990... D is a 'Fat Wonder Woman' but doesn't LOOK:smitten: that much like WW...:batting::huh:



Ned, I thought I had seen this character in your cartoons before she appeared in this atrocious movie. Have you given any thought to filing suite against the movie for stealing your stuff and not giving you credit (or $$$)?


----------



## blubrluvr (Mar 19, 2012)

I swear to god, her twin sister works at my local Costco. Goddess!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 19, 2012)

blubrluvr said:


> I swear to god, her twin sister works at my local Costco. Goddess!


 In HBO's BIG LOVE Lindsay:bow: had a great cameo:smitten: as a check-out grrl in Bill Paxton's homeware megastore in Utah or whatever.:doh:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 19, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Ned, I thought I had seen this character in your cartoons before she appeared in this atrocious movie. Have you given any thought to filing suite against the movie for stealing your stuff and not giving you credit (or $$$)?


 Yeah i'll extradite Uwe's *ss to Rock Harbor Small Claims Court fer sher


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 21, 2012)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Neither was the Rambo or Bond movies, but they did not go into the absurd.



Ever see "Moonraker"?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 21, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Ever see "Moonraker"?



Tried to forget . But point taking.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 22, 2012)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Tried to forget . But point taking.


 Moonraker features that BHM who also plays Moose Malloy in the Robert Mitchum remake of FAREWELL MY LOVELY as well as portraying General Zod's wingman in SUPERMAN II. That was decades ago but would be cool to see that guy try to kick Lindsay's:kiss2: beautiful:wubu: butt:bounce: in an asskicking contest via CGI magic in BLUBBERELLA II. Gotta be a BLUBBERELLA II. 'Cause there was an ILSE SHE-WOLF OF THE S.S. II, right?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm a long time aficionado of bad movies and BLUBBERELLA sounds like a hoot!

I'm curious to see it based on title alone.


Dennis


----------

